# Tissot seastar 1000.. Worth it?



## Heyjacob (Dec 18, 2011)

Hey WUS 
After months (I mean litterally months) I have been searching for my first automatic watch (Also my first serious watch) wanted something that was both sporty and classic, something that was big but not to big (and so on). Finally I found it: Tissot Seastar 1000, non chrono. After finding this beauty I started looking through reviews and threads on this awesome forum and google.. And I must say it have gotten some mix reviews, some love it and some seem to have nothing but problems with it. 
So Im asking you now.. Is tissot seastar 1000 worth it? Does it have good quality compared to the price? or should I keep looking? 

- Jacob


----------



## samael_6978 (Apr 30, 2011)

I looked at one at the AD (black and orange version). I have to say that I really liked it, even though I don't like dive watches. There is a tread on the forum talking about the bezel lume dot changing color when exposed to the water, I think...

All in all, I liked the watch, but I wouldn't pay more than $600-650 for it. The AD wanted the full MSRP $875. That's too much for me for this particular watch.

Call me cheap... I don't care 

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## nhimert (Jun 26, 2011)

I've had mine for several months now. Keep in mind, I haven't showered or dived with it so I can't speak to the lume issue in the other thread. That said, I love the look and feel of mine (I got the blue face/blue strap non-chrono) and I haven't experienced the large +/- in the second department that some have. Mine actually actually has kept very good time. Unfortunately I paid full retail (which I really didn't want to do but I _loved _the look of the watch).


----------



## mikeynd (Dec 11, 2008)

If you can afford it,go for the PRS 516 chrono automatic model.You might find one on Amazon for around 1000. I think it's much more of a watch,but i am no fan of the new Seastar.I just think it's kinda ugly,but i have weird taste anyways.


----------



## Tumbles (Sep 7, 2011)

Take a look at the Longines Hydroconquest and the Certina DS Action Diver if you're looking around that range.

The main problem I have with the Tissot Seastar is the 19mm bracelet which feels just a bit too thin and the clasp which is rattly at times. And there's meant to be problems with lume dots, if you check the other thread in this sub-forum. Apart from that, everything on the watch is really quite nice. So, it's up to you. I wouldn't pay more than $650 for it, and in terms of daily use, the other two I recommended will fair better.


----------



## Seiko_Licker (Feb 17, 2012)

I would have to advise you against buying the Tissot.

I'm the initial poster of the thread about the lume - and boy, did that just ruin the watch for me. Even a under $100 diver can get the lume right, it is just unacceptable on a watch that costs as much as the Tissot does. I was prepared to love this watch - instead, it just pissed me off.

Got a refund eventually, and upgraded to a Longines Hydroconquest, and looking back I have a few more comments:

- The accuracy of the Tissot was about +25 sec/day, VS The hydro's +7/day
- Tissot uses a standard grade ETA/ Hydro uses elaborate grade
- The bracelet on the Tissot was horribly noisy, and the clasp mechanism was stamped metal and not very strong, whereas the hydro offers a virtually silent bracelet, with solid machined clasps. The bracelet on the Tissot also pulled out my arm hairs like nobody's business.
- There was some play in the 60 click bezel on the Tissot/ No play whatsoever on the 120 click longines
- The operation of winding the watch, adjusting the time, and messing with the crown in general is miles smoother and easier to use on the longines

- And finally, when I held the Tissot up to an Omega Seamaster, arguably the golden standard of Divers, it just felt and looked like there was miles difference in quality / When I held the hydro against it.... the hydro not only held its own, but even looked nicer in some aspects

These two watches (Tissot and longines) are in very similar price ranges, but the quality is miles apart.

Don't get me wrong - I loved the design of the watch, with regards to aesthetics, otherwise I wouldn't have bought it in the first place, but the feeling of relief that I got when Tissot finally gave me a refund.... never again. Because of this one, I know exactly what kind of a watch I would like to *avoid* in the future.


----------



## pablomiguel (May 20, 2011)

If you've been after the watch for so long I'd recommend getting your hands on it first to make sure it's what you want. I waited a similar period for mine and am happy with it although there is definitely room for improvement.


----------



## devilmoon (Dec 6, 2010)

I think for the price they look great, but I can't think of why anyone would reasonably expect a modern day Tissot to hold its own against an Omega. The shared parent company doesn't plan it that way. Definitely check it out in person if possible.


----------



## Seiko_Licker (Feb 17, 2012)

devilmoon said:


> I think for the price they look great, but I can't think of why anyone would reasonably expect a modern day Tissot to hold its own against an Omega. The shared parent company doesn't plan it that way. Definitely check it out in person if possible.


It's not so much that the Tissot can't hold its own against an omega - like you say, no one would really expect it to.

The problem that arises is that for the price that Tissot is asking for this watch, you *can* get a watch that holds its own next to an Omega.

That sure makes Tissot look like bad value, then, right? Compared to other $1,000 watches, the Tissots price tag just cannot be justified, even if there were not issues with the bezel.


----------



## chromachron (Apr 30, 2006)

I have had the black 3 hand with the rubber strap for a few months and no issues so far, love the watch! Havent taken it divingor in the shower yet, soa bit worried about the lume dot issue though...

For the price (under $600) i think its a very nice watch.


----------



## Jeffy-pie (Oct 2, 2011)

I've had my blue one since Oct 2011. It's been in to service for 2 bezels now. I have to say it's a bit disappointing that the little lume dot is having probems in manufacturing and/or design. However I still just love the way it looks and feels and I really can't find another automatic ETA driven watch in it's price range that I like enough to want to replace it. I believe the rest of the watch is well made enough to justify the price and the lume wll not last forever anyways. What P'd me off more is the way it comes from the factory not even close to it's potential as far as regulation goes. I had it regulated and now it's very tight. 

So in a nutshell, for me, it's looks justify what I consider to be a minor annoyance with the bezel.


----------



## PullTheTrigger (Jun 10, 2012)

I have taken back one recently, as it had regulation issues. I posted a new topic about it in this forum. Not happy with this line of tissot's at all.


----------



## cjcfitness (Jun 13, 2012)

I bought a brand new Tissot Seastar 1000 in 2006 and it has been an extremely fine watch to this day.


Omega Seamaster
Rolex Submariner
Citizen Nighthawk


----------



## chromachron (Apr 30, 2006)

own a black (and used to own a silver) of the previous model, and own the black/blue accent new one. Have loved them all and haven't had any trouble. 

I have also owned 2 longine divers (including a hydroconquest) and while I thought the quality was good, I like the styling on the Tissot more.


----------



## The Naf (Mar 31, 2012)

Ok so I finally go around to handling the Seastar at a local AD just so I could comment on it and here are my thoughts:

I have owned a Tissot V8 and currently own a PRS516 and regulalrly handle my wifes Le Locle (gents model) and comparing to at least these three the Seastar appears to fall well short of the mark from Tissot's usual standards IMOH. The bracelet and the clasp don't seem as good and the finish doesn't appear to be of the same standard. The 60 click bezel is pretty average and overall the watch definately looks much better in pictures than in real life. Considering that the price I was quoted was close to $1000 I would definately say either spend a little bit extra and get a Longines Hydroconquest (which I have also handled) or a lot less and get one of the oh so many wonderful Seiko divers out there...just my pennies input though...


----------



## Jeffy-pie (Oct 2, 2011)

I disagree that they look better in pictures than real life. But we all have our opinions.

No doubt though, that there's flaws. The bezel lume dot and also the regulation issues need to be addressed


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Agree. I spend $1250 for this beauty after I sold my tissot T-lord chronograph. Now this Longines hydroconquest is a keeper for me. The finish and build quality are miles ahead of Tissot.


----------



## Jeffy-pie (Oct 2, 2011)

Apples and oranges, the Hydroconquest is quite a different looking watch. Not my cup of tea but it's certainly robust looking and from the sound of the reviews, well made.


----------



## KEVIN D. RN (Jul 7, 2012)

Owned last generation Seastar for years- Working in a busy Trauma Center - it got pretty banged around and cleaned/soaked in very caustic cleaning liquids to kill those ugly bugs that frequently splashed my watch. It never skipped a beat and alway got complements for its unique look (wide ribbed bezel) But alas - lost it to a broken spring bar while riding motorcycles. So, I replaced it with the new Seastar. Here are my thoughts. It has an identity crisis- bezel is too narrow for a tool watch - someone above referred to it as dressy diver... I'm not sure about that. It is definitely more refined that my last seastar, but wish the bezel was 1mm wider- it would make a huge difference in the look. No problems with the regulation (+6 sec day so far, but that will change as it breaks in). The 19mm lug size is an abortion! add the 1mm to make it 20 so that we could wear on a NATO band please. No lum problems - brighter than last generation and no issues yet. One glaring flaw - the zero minute triangle on the bezel is 1/2 tick off the minute..minor I know, but really? My opinion? In spite of the issues above is a good deal at street prices (got mine for 608$) - but not at full retail. Had I not sized I probably would have returned (even at discount price) for the singular reason of the 19mm lugs.Also for the quality control issue of the bezel stops and it's lackluster identity. If you plan to wear on the standard band - it is really a good deal. If you are willing to pay full retail for this watch, consider the ORIS or the OCEAN7 - each leaves no doubt as to their job. I with Tissot had just refined the old style instead of redesigned it all together. But I'm kinda stuck with it now....and it does what it's supposed to do, just without the style I expected from the pictures. If Tissot would take the watch back, I would return it.


----------



## Jeffy-pie (Oct 2, 2011)

I find it odd that you'd buy a watch you didnt like the looks of. They didnt screw up the bezel width, they changed it on purpose to give it that particular look, which I really like. I'm not really a fan of the last model's looks, personally. Certainly there's no accounting for taste. I agree it's less "manly" looking now with it's less grizly bezel but I like it's sort of port-hole appeal. It looks more mariner-ish to me. 

I too considered pushing for a refund on mine but more for it's mechanical issues, i.e. the bezel lume dot turning purple twice. But I love the way it looks so much that I'm not gonna fret. 

The lugs are what they are. A reason to return it? really?


----------



## Tyler Armstrong (Sep 17, 2013)

seoulseeker said:


> I would have to advise you against buying the Tissot.
> 
> I'm the initial poster of the thread about the lume - and boy, did that just ruin the watch for me. Even a under $100 diver can get the lume right, it is just unacceptable on a watch that costs as much as the Tissot does. I was prepared to love this watch - instead, it just pissed me off.
> 
> ...


*Hopefully you are still around..... Where did you get your Longines, do you still have your Longines, and do you still enjoy it?

Thank you.*


----------

